

UK Police Orders Registrars to Suspend Domains of Major Torrent Sites - Sami_Lehtinen
http://torrentfreak.com/uk-police-orders-registrars-to-suspend-domains-of-major-torrent-sites-131009/

======
devx
Wait, how is UK taking down .com domains? Are these registrars registered in
UK as businesses? But even then this method sounds very suspicious. Can the UK
government suspend Google.com, if Google's registrar is based in UK, too?

